# January Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to vote for the January Photo!
Choose all your favorite pics from our members entries
in this month's photo contest, “Goldens Retrieving”.
It's Multiple Choice so vote for every photo that you like. 
First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.

*This poll will close on January 27th.*
A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view, 
in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.

We loved all the photos. Some photos aren't eligible for the following reasons:
example photo, extra photos shared or having less then 25 posts
Sending a special thanks to ceegee, photoweborama, aesthetic*, *Ivyacres and Hudson's Fan.


*1: OscarsDad









2: 3Pebs3









3: photoweborama*








*
4: Deborus12









5: Emmdenn









6: Otis-Agnes









7: aesthetic









8: Ivyacres









9: JDandBigAm









10: 3 goldens









11: DblTrblGolden2









12: CCG_FDL 









13: Sweet Girl









14: Rob's GRs*








*
15: GoldeninCT*








*
16: Otter









17: 1oldparson







*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

All really Great entries, just voted.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

The year starts out with totally exceptional entries again...it was very hard to make choices.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Great pictures!!! Glad lots of people will get to see them when they cast their votes!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

A new year, it's time to choose our first Photo Contest winner. Cast your votes before the poll closes.
*This poll will close on Monday, January 27th at 3:34 pm.*


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great photos, I've just voted!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Don't forget to cast your Vote in the January Photo Contest-only 14 members have voted so far. 

Voting Poll closes Monday January 27th.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The voting poll closes Monday, January 27th., only 16 Votes are in.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted? 

Look through the entries, make your selections, then Vote Now.

Voting Poll closes Sunday January 27th


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

18 members have voted. This poll will close in a few days. Choose your favorites soon.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

What a special part of the Forum! Hope lots of people participate. Only takes a few seconds to vote!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted?

It's multiple choice, look through the entries, pick your favorites, then Vote Now! 

The Voting Poll closes Monday January 27th.


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

First time I have participated. So much fun and absolutely fantastic pictures!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Everyone can vote so I hope you pick your favorite photos and vote today. The poll closes Sunday January 27th.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

26 Votes are in..........

Look through the entries, mark ALL your selections, then Vote Now!

The Voting Poll Closes Monday.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Look through the entries, mark ALL your selections, then Vote Now!

The Voting Poll Closes Monday.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Only 28 Votes are in............

The Voting Poll closes Monday, January 27th.

Look through the entries and make your ALL your selections, then Vote Now!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's a tie...your vote could decide the winner! Voting ends tomorrow.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ivyacres said:


> There's a tie...your vote could decide the winner! Voting ends tomorrow.


Yes everyone-
*Your vote could determine the winner. *

Today and tomorrow are your last two days to Vote. 

Look through all entries, make All your selections, then Vote Now. 

The Voting poll closes Monday, 1/27/2020 @3:34PM EST


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Yes everyone-
> *Your vote could determine the winner. *
> 
> Today and tomorrow are your last two days to Vote.
> ...


We need your vote to determine the winner!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The Votes are really close. 

The Voting Poll closes tomorrow-Monday at 3:34 PM EST.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's a close race for Photo Of the Month. 
Please vote before the poll closes today at 3:34 PM EST.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congratulations Otter, your photo won this month's contest!

All the pictures were wonderful.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Otter!

All the entries were great, fun theme.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Congratulations Otter! I was honored to have Dudley's photo in the running but that picture you submitted was so outstanding. You deserve the win.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations Otter, wonderful photo!.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks everybody. That's always been one of my favorite pictures of that pretty girl. She is Pebbles' mom. 14 years old and still acting like a puppy.


----------

